# Wie eine Festplatte in den Auslieferungszustand zuückversetzen?



## Maik20 (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine alte Festplatte und möchte diese gerne in den Auslieferungszustand zurückversetzen. Sprich unformatiert. Wie stelle ich das an?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2009)

Dafuer muesste man erstmal den Auslieferungszustand kennen. 

Ich denke naemlich kaum dass es damit getan sein wird die Platte einfach mit Nullen zu ueberschreiben und gut ist.

Bekannt ist ja dass selbst ueberschriebene Daten eine Art "Echo" hinterlassen.

Das Linux-Tool shred versucht dies dadurch zu vermeiden indem es Daten mehrfach ueberschreibt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere mit zufaelligem Kram.

Entsprechend waere wohl der dem Auslieferungszustand, wie auch immer der genau aussehen mag, aehnlichste Zustand wohl wenn man die komplette Festplatte, also nicht einzelne Partitionen, sondern wirklich die gesamte Platte, inklusive Bootsektor und Partitionstabelle, mit shred bearbeitet.


----------



## Maik20 (18. März 2009)

Mir geht es nicht darum die Daten zu schreddern. Sondern wirklich nur den Auslieferungszustand zu erhalten.

Das Problem ist, wenn ich eine neue Festplatte in meine NAS einbaue wird die automatisch Formatiert und mit dem notwendigen Daten aus dem Flash speicher versorgt. Das klappt mit einer formatierten leider nicht. Und da ich die Platte noch hier habe wollte ich mir keine neue kaufen. ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, die Frage ist wie der Auslieferungszustand aussieht.

Was hast Du denn bislang probiert?

Drei Dinge die mir spontan einfallen waeren dies:

Einfach nur alle Partitionen loeschen und schauen ob dem NAS das genuegt.
Mit *shred -n 1 /dev/hda* (hier anstelle von hda natuerlich das entsprechende Device angeben) die Platte mit zufaelligen Daten ueberschreiben und schauen ob das hilft.
Mit *dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda* (Device siehe 2.) die Platte mit Nullen ueberschreiben und wieder testen.

Das sind die 3 Moeglichkeiten die mir spontan einfallen.
Wie gesagt, ansonsten muesstest Du wissen wie dieser ominoese Auslieferungszustand aussieht.

Hab mal eben fix gegoogelt und dies bei Wikipedia gefunden:


> Disk Reinitialization
> While it's impossible to perform an LLF on most modern hard drives (since the mid-1990s) outside the factory, the term "low-level format" is still being used (erroneously) for what should be called the reinitialization of a hard drive to its factory configuration (and even these terms may be misunderstood). Reinitialization should include identifying (and sparing out if possible) any sectors which cannot be written to and read back from the drive, correctly. The term has, however, been used by some to refer to only a portion of that process, in which every sector of the drive is written to; usually by writing a zero byte to every addressable location on the disk; sometimes called zero-filling.
> The present ambiguity in the term "low-level format" seems to be due to both inconsistent documentation on web sites and the belief by many users that any process below a "high-level (file system) format" must be called a low-level format. Instead of correcting this mistaken idea (by clearly stating such a process cannot be performed on specific drives), various drive manufacturers have actually described reinitialization software as LLF utilities on their web sites. Since users generally have no way to determine the difference between a true LLF and reinitialization (they simply observe running the software results in a hard disk that must be partitioned and "high-level formatted"), both the misinformed user and mixed signals from various drive manufacturers have perpetuated this error. Note: Whatever possible misuse of such terms may exist (search hard drive manufacturers' web sites for all these terms), many sites do make such reinitialization utilities available (possibly as bootable floppy diskette or CD image files), to both overwrite every byte and check for damaged sectors on the hard disk.
> One popular method for performing only the "zero-fill" operation on a hard disk is by writing zero-bytes to the drive using the Unix dd utility (available under Linux as well) with the "/dev/zero" stream as the input file (if=) and the drive itself (either the whole disk, or a specific partition) as the output file (of=).



Siehe Wikipedia: Disk formatting.

Demnach duerfte wohl mein 3. Vorschlag der passende sein.


----------

